# صلاة في بداية العام الجديد



## اني بل (5 يناير 2011)

*صلاة في بداية العام الجديد*​
لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​

إجعلة يارب عاما مباركا........
عاما نقيا نرضيك فية ..........
عاما تحل فية بروحك.........
وتشترك فى العمل معنا ......
تمسك بأيدينا وتقود أفكارنا....
حتى يكون هذا العام لك ونستريح فية​

إنه عام جديد . نقى لا تسمح أن نلوثة بشىء من الخطايا أو من النجاسات ....​

كل عمل نعملة فى هذا العام إشترك يارب فيه ... بل لنصمت نحن وتعمل أنت فى كل شىء ....
حتى نسر بكل ما تعملة ونقول مع يوحنا البشير :
" كل شىء بة كان وبغيرة لم يكن شىء مما كان "​
وليكن هذا العام يارب عاما سعيدا .....
إطبع فية بسمة على كل وجة وفرح كل قلب.....
وأدخل بنعمتك فى التجارب . وإعط المجربين معونة .....
وإنعم على الكل بالسلام والراحة .......​

إعط رزقا للمعوزين وشفاء للمرضى وعزاء للحزانى ....​
لسنا نسأل يارب من أجل أنفسنا فقط ....
إنما نسأل من أجل الكل لأنهم لك....
خلقتهم ليتمتعوا بك . فأسعدهم اذن بك .....​

نسألك من أجل الكنيسة ومن أجل كرازتك . ومن أجل كلمتك لتصل إلى كل قلب ......​

ونسألك من أجل بلادنا ومن أجل سلام العالم لكيما يأتى ملكوتك فى كل موضع ......​

إجعلة يارب عاما مثمرا كلة للخير ....
إعطنا بركة التعب المنتج المقدس .... وإعطنا شركة الروح القدس فى كل اعمالنا .​

نشكرك يارب لانك احييتنا حتى هذة اللحظة . واهديتنا هذا العام لكيما نباركك فيه​


----------



## jesus.jesus32 (6 يناير 2011)

" الصلاة "

هذا السلاح القوى 
هذا الترس المنيع
هذا السهم الملتهب

نسالك يارب ان يكون كذلك 

وليكن هذا العام يارب عاما سعيدا .....
إطبع فية بسمة على كل وجة وفرح كل قلب.....
وأدخل بنعمتك فى التجارب . وإعط المجربين معونة .....
وإنعم على الكل بالسلام والراحة .......​

إعط رزقا للمعوزين وشفاء للمرضى وعزاء للحزانى ....​
امين  
​


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

امين

تسلم ايدك يا اني


----------



## elamer1000 (7 يناير 2011)

*امين*

*ربنا يحفظنا*

*+++*​


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)

jesus.jesus32 قال:


> " الصلاة "​
> 
> هذا السلاح القوى
> هذا الترس المنيع
> ...


 

آمين ربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امين
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا اني


 
وربنا يباركك


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *امين*​
> 
> *ربنا يحفظنا*​
> *+++*​


 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

